#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 連載-『樂月劍』 新增第三章-血之命運 - 二頁2樓(1/18)

## 小樂

稍微整理一下..

第一章  試煉開端     -第 1 頁 -> 0 樓
第二章  退潮小島     -第 1 頁 -> 7 樓
第三章  血之命運     -第 2 頁 -> 2 樓

樂的過去請參考

『心之旋律』->http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=28429

在這感謝各位肯來看我的文章XD
我會盡力打出能看的東西...  (汗
再次感謝 ~ (鞠躬

*－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－*

第一章    試練開端 

「那裡..會是個什麼樣的地方呢?」少年露出頑皮的笑容說著 

海風輕輕的吹過他的臉龐，他穿著一件有連身帽白色大披風，靜靜的坐在碼頭上，蔚藍的天空和映照著天空藍的海洋，眼前是一幅美如似畫的景象。 

他凝視著海平線，努力想看到什麼，但還是放棄了。 

「你就是樂吧?」 

身後傳來的聲音，喚的正是自己的名子，少年緩緩的轉頭，看到一位穿著和自己程強烈對比的黑色披風，聲音聽起來似乎是比自己還年長的女子，黑披風蓋住了她大部分的身體，從連身帽中微微露出毛茸茸的臉頰，一眼就看出他和自己一樣，並不是"人類"。 

「......有什麼事嗎?」名為樂的少年邊說邊站起來 

樂的身高並不高，在站起來的過程中，身後微微露出似乎想用披風藏住的巨劍。 

「首領應該早就和你說過了吧?我是來引導你 去"那裡"的」女子說著 

「忍獸界嗎?」樂再度露出頑皮的笑容 

「記住，我只是個『領導者』，路途要靠你自己走。」女子說著 

雖然是嚴肅的話，但女子臉上掛著淡淡的笑容， 
給人一種祥和的感覺。 

「是是是~! 這我當然知道阿! 那麼......要從哪裡開始呢?」樂說著 

「先做點補給品採購吧! 路途可長的呢。對了!叫我烏咪吧!」烏咪說完馬上就轉身走了 

「喂!......等等我阿!」樂臉上掛著笑容馬上追了上去 


兩人在市場的人群中穿梭著，樂和烏咪約差了一個頭，兩人穿著一白一黑的披風走在一起也挺吸引人的，在衣物的遮掩下，還能跟人類做點簡單的買賣。 

樂因為以前都在小村莊遊蕩為主，很少有機會看到人那麼多的景象，他努力的不想讓自己東張西望的當個鄉下來土包子，但還是失敗了，個個擺著希奇古怪東西的攤販都吸引了他的目光，讓他像個孩子似的到處跑來跑去，一直跟在他身邊的烏咪看了不禁開始擔心接下來的旅程。 

他們買了簡單又比較能保存的乾果類食品，和基本的飲用水後，又再度往有眾多船隻的碼頭走去。 

「忍獸界位在被結界包覆的大陸上，結界是由大陸四周的四個小島為點，製造出能使空間稍微錯亂的迷霧，其中最大的島叫『記憶』，第二大島叫『沉默』，位在兩島之間的小島，南邊的叫『喪失』，北邊的稱為『祈願』，而大陸稱為『雷米大陸』」烏咪一邊做簡單的描述一邊和樂走向走販售船隻的地方 

他們買了一艘有蓬帆的小船，看著船慢慢的浮在水上，樂感受到一般和搭大船時截然不同的恐懼感。深度未知的深色海水圍繞在這木製的船舷四周，一直延伸到無盡深遠的地方。樂心中不禁開始擔心，這船會不會被浪打翻阿?如果船有漏洞該怎麼辦? 

可是他又不能靠在某人身邊去傾訴他的不安! 樂只好緩緩的站上船板，感受連船身都幾乎無法承受的海水力道，一波波像是朝著自己身體而來的碰撞小船。 

「怎麼啦?難道你會怕嗎?」烏咪看著樂微微顫抖的身體忍不住笑了出來 

「才..才沒有呢!」恐懼感還沒消失，樂講話不禁的稍微結巴了起來.. 

就這樣，前往『忍獸界』的旅程在烏咪的笑聲中展開 

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　－待續－

----------


## 狼佐

> 身後傳來的聲音，喚的正是自己的名子，少年緩緩的轉頭，看到一位穿著和自己程強烈對比的黑色披風，聲音聽起來似乎是比自己還年長的女子，黑披風蓋住了她大部分的身體，從連身帽中微微露出毛茸茸的臉頰，一眼就看出他和自己一樣，並不是"人類"。 
> 
> 「......有什麼事嗎?」名為樂的少年邊說邊站起來 
> 
> 
> 「記住，我只是個『領導者』，路途要看你自己走。」女子說著



錯字跟文章的順暢度要注意一下唷~(漏字跟多字,那個"看"其實不必要 ..)
還有如果描述男女生的話,用"她"跟"他"來區分會比較清楚你現在在講哪個人物~

感覺上是很有趣的文章,寫得很不錯(跟我比起來就超棒XDXD
請繼續加油~期待下一篇!

----------


## 小樂

很感謝狼佐的提醒~

以修改ˇ

其實這是剛睡醒打..

那時昏昏沉沉的..(暈

我會加油的XD

----------


## 呆虎鯨

喔喔～小樂寫的很不錯唷！

　　初章而已，大概沒辦法就文章內容有所心得吧？
　　等你下一章了唷！ｘｄ

----------


## a70701111

以單字來變成名稱的故事在出現一個。
嗯……這個開頭，感覺上跟另外一篇有著異曲同工之妙。
雖然是自己的角色，但是文章內卻有著另外一個影子。
應該是所使用的架構，已經設定好的關係，所以文章才會顯成這樣的感覺吧。
還有，人物使用了其他獸的ID，應該有取得同意吧。
之後的段落，要加油喔。

----------


## Triumph

補充樓上各位沒提及的:

要注意標點符號啊!

這篇的目標很明確,

應該是寫旅途中的事吧?

----------


## tsume

剛看到被連身斗篷遮掩的女子
某爪還以為是烏加加~~

小樂寫很好呢!!
充分凸顯出一股稚氣~
(想像背著大劍,戰戰兢兢走上船的小樂~~ˊˇˋ)

----------


## 小樂

第二章   退潮小島

起程有段時間後，樂看著自己的出生地『盧格苪大陸』越來越小，最後慢慢的消失在海平線的另一端。沒什麼好留戀的，在那裡有著太多痛苦的回憶。 

「呼...，終於可以脫下這件披風了！穿著可真是悶死我了！」站在樂身後的烏咪說著 

樂緩緩的回頭，看到和穿著黑披風時給人完全不一樣的烏咪，不禁嚇了一跳！ 

穿著一件薄的無袖無扣外套、穿著一件迷彩短褲，胸口到腰部有層層的白繃帶包覆著，左手臂也綁著一小段白繃帶，腰的一側還掛著黑白相間的短手槍.. 

原本的穩重感消失了！取而代之的是一種隨性、灑脫的感覺！ 

一直盯著烏咪看的樂不禁苦笑了起來，心裡想著怎麼差那麼多阿？接著，樂的目光漸漸集中在烏咪的短槍上，畢竟那是他從未見過的的東西！ 

「這是我的自身武器..」發現樂的注視，漸漸拿起短槍的烏咪說著 

「自身...武器？」腦中充滿疑問的樂用不解的表情看著烏咪 

「你應該也有吧？你藏在身後的那把巨劍..」烏咪把目光移到樂的背後說著 

「阿啊！你什麼時候發現的啊！」樂趕緊抓著披風努力的想藏住身後那把微微露出劍柄的巨劍.. 

沉默一段時間後，樂慢慢的鬆開緊抓著披風的手...，拿出早已藏不住的巨劍。 
巨劍的劍身被白繃帶層層包覆著，但還是微微的從白繃帶中露出和劍柄一樣的白色光芒..，劍上並沒有任何裝飾的東西，只是一片雪白.. 

「這是我能保持這樣的身體時，跟著一起出現的..」樂慢慢的撫摸著劍身說著 

「你能保持這樣的身體是因為你已經『覺醒』，當我們覺醒時，同時也會出現屬於自己的武器！」烏咪看著樂靜靜的聽著，便繼續說了下去.. 

「每個人的武器只要灌輸某種程度的意念，便會產生特殊的能力。當武器的使用者生命消逝後，武器也會跟著消失，每個武器本身的存在都擁有不同的意義，劍上應該有只有你才看的到的字吧？」 

「.....阿塔那陀史」樂小聲喃喃的說著 

「那代表著不滅......不死的意思」烏咪臉上稍微露出了一點驚訝.. 

「我揮動它的記憶只有殺人......」樂的聲音微微顫抖著 

「如果是為了保護自己而揮動它的話...你並沒有錯」烏咪的表情柔和了下來淡淡的說著 

「但是我好討厭奪走別的生命的感覺...，那種像是心被撕裂的痛苦！這樣雪白的劍，我竟然讓他沾上充滿罪惡的血液..，我根本不配擁有它！」樂慢慢的捲縮了身子，抱著巨劍，眼神漸漸變的黯淡，似乎在回想什麼的凝視海洋 

兩人沉默了好一陣子，接著烏咪緩緩的站了起來，輕輕撫摸著樂的頭，淡淡的說: 

「堅強點..」 

雖然只是短短的三個字，但包覆著許多心情在裡面.. 

「起來吧！『退潮小島』到了！」烏咪看著遠方說著 


此時，正是晚上和白天的分界，一道清楚的藍線光芒，擴散到了整片天空。 
尖銳的岩石群輪廓之外，還可以見到一小推一小推的紫色雲朵。 

在這上面，則是一大片閃爍著奇異光彩的天空！ 

那些青紫色的雲朵在天空中畫出扇骨般的界線，向上伸展出去。燦爛的曲線像是神明的五跟手指頭，停留其中的藍雲則逐漸擴散開來。整片簡直就像一張即將放下的巨大窗簾。窗簾後面是白天，裡面只是夜晚。 

船隻朝著岸邊滑行過去，頭頂上像是要掛出灰、紫、青色的窗簾的天空徐徐亮了起來。樂抬頭望著天空好久。退潮小島，他一定會一直記著這個島嶼！



－－－－－分隔線－－－－－

糟糕！這篇也變成短篇連載了...

不過我大概1.2天就會出一篇...

所以大家請見諒吧XD"

對了!別問我為什麼有短手槍出現.. (逃

----------


## tsume

短槍?
小樂是說"短手槍"吧XD~?

"退潮小島"......
前面有提到嗎@@?

期待下集XD~~

----------


## 好喝的茶

嗯，好不錯的描寫技巧喔，學起來學起來(筆記)。

每人都有屬於自己的武器嘛，是個能大肆發揮創意的空間，看起來十分有趣喔(笑)。
為什麼人「覺醒」後一定會出現「武器」，而不是其他物件？「武器」這種物品有什麼意味？這些全都可以任意發揮喔(笑)。

期待下章哩。



TO tsume︰
是有提到退潮小島的。



> 「起來吧！『退潮小島』到了！」烏咪看著遠方說著

----------


## Triumph

可以告知一下巨劍的設定嗎?比如長闊等等......

好特別的小島哩。

有點難以想像那雲彩的模樣......

不過突然說回過去這點被嚇倒了=3=也得到了一點世界觀的設定。





> TO tsume︰
> 是有提到退潮小島的。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				「起來吧！『退潮小島』到了！」烏咪看著遠方說著


[/quote]

不,我看他的意思是第一章有沒有提到。(大概吧......

----------


## a70701111

武器都是特殊的越好……
這代表被搶去了，對方也不一定會使用。
這篇短篇，一樣是對話為主。
不過比上一篇還要多文字形容。
使在下的想像更容易發揮呢……
您的下一篇很值得期待喔……

----------


## tsume

> 不,我看他的意思是第一章有沒有提到。(大概吧......


嗯...是這意思@@......
第一章有提到四個島和個大陸(各叫甚麼我忘了@@...(被打
不過好像沒提過"退潮小島"阿@@......

----------


## M.S.Keith

說到退潮小島 讓我想起符文之子第一部˙3˙.....

Edd Land (記憶中是這樣拼)

簡單的說就是某個只有在退潮時才能看到全貌的小島˙3˙
也是通往月島的中繼站˙3˙

話說 烏咪的那句話像極了奈武大叔(心)

----------


## 影曲

所謂"專屬"嘛? ~

退潮?
好奇特的名子
對風景的敘述好詳細~

期待下篇~

----------


## 小樂

昨天因為小樂的電腦壞了..

所以無法打上第三章..

因為課業繁忙..

所以可能明天才能拿去修..(汗

修好大概要1禮拜了..

所以星期日有空的話我會去網咖補上第三、四章的
（↑現在也在網咖..  特地跑來打這篇回覆的）

所以只好在這跟各位說聲抱歉嚕  (鞠躬

----------


## 小樂

第三章   血之命運

一到淺水處，兩人便跳下了船隻，走進水深到腳踝的冰冷海水裡，接著緩緩的拉著船上了岸。樂找了一個突出的尖石，把一條和船相連的繩索綁在那裡。

樂仔細的看了四周，發現到處都有海草和貝類生物的蹤跡，看樣子只要一漲朝，他們所站的位置絕大部份會被浸在水裡。

這樣的景象對樂來說是很稀奇的！畢竟，他不是在海邊出生的小孩。正要忍不住想衝去玩時卻被烏咪一把抓住！

烏咪轉頭對一臉失望的樂說：「我們得要把握時間才對阿！」

他們開始往島的上方走去，那裡到處都是巨大的岩石！彷彿就像個巨大的古蹟城鎮一樣，在進去便是茂密的叢林，開始看到有野生的動物大搖大擺的閒逛著，看樣子，這裡似乎漲朝了也不會被海水覆蓋住，不過還是有巨大的岩石遍佈著，他們好不容易走到一個巨大的石壁旁才停下來。

巨大的石壁上，刻滿了古怪的圖畫！烏咪把手輕輕的放在一個橢圓形的凹陷上，
喃喃的說了一些樂聽不懂得語言後，神奇的事發生了！圖騰漸漸的開始散發青藍色的亮光..

*「轟隆隆..」*

眼前的石壁漸漸的浮出一扇門的形狀，樂的嘴巴慢慢的越張越大，石門漸漸的自己打開了..

裡面有著一條黑鴉鴉的隧道，散發著有點潮濕的味道。烏咪毫不考慮的就走了進去！留下樂在門口發楞著..

「小鬼～！怕了嗎？」烏咪轉頭對著樂說著

樂聽到了便馬上回了神，跑到烏咪旁邊吐吐舌說著：「我才不是小鬼哩！」

兩人便慢慢的往黑黑的隧道前進著，那裡完全沒有任何亮光，但烏咪卻很熟悉似的快步往裡面走！樂則是完全相反，緩緩的摸著石壁走著..

「我們到底來這個鬼地方要做什麼啊？我們應該快點到達雷米大陸不是嗎？」樂發出微微顫抖的聲音對烏咪說著，看樣子牠還是沒習慣隧道的黑暗..

「必須先再這裡把迷霧的結界暫時解除一小部分才行，不然我們永遠到不了我們的目的地！」說完後兩人又沉默的往前方走去..

走了好長一段時間後，樂終於看到前方出現一點亮光，便加快了不少腳步！

樂好不容易走出隧道後，突然有一陣強烈的寒風往臉吹了過去！仔細一看，他們站在一個類似平台的地方，以風的強度來看，這裡可不低！

平台上有著六塊巨大的岩石圍繞成一個巨大的圓圈，圓圈上佈滿了一堆密密麻麻的圖騰和文字在上面！烏咪慢慢的走道了圓圈的正中央，拿起了掛在腰上的短手槍，朝著地上放著，大圓圈慢慢的發出了和之前石門一樣的光芒，可是這次更加的劇烈！光芒慢慢的擴散著，樂不自主的瞇上了眼睛，用手掌阻擋眼前瘋狂的亮光！光芒持續不斷的擴散..最後光芒似乎把整個小島包覆後才慢慢的消失..

「這是很久以前的祖先們設計的，剛剛的光芒可以將不屬於島上或狼族的生物趨趕出去！」烏咪邊解說邊拿起了地上的短手槍

這時兩人的背後突然傳來了聲音：

「烏咪？是烏咪嗎？」

兩人轉頭過去，看到了下顎到腹部和四肢內側為白，其他的毛皮都為漂亮青藍色的健壯狼人..

烏咪看到眼前的狼人不禁露出驚訝的表情說道：

「Owla？？你怎會在這裡？」

那位名為Owla的健壯狼人慢慢的走到了兩人的面前，他的身後插著用兩大條粗厚的肩帶固定住的雙巨斧，全身上下充斥著野性的味道！

他看一眼在烏咪身旁的樂後便開口了「我是來替首領傳話給他的」

「我？」樂眨眨了雙眼，用驚訝的表情看著Owla..

「雷米大陸南部出現了大量妖族集體爆走的現象，首領想請你過去阻止！」

在一旁的烏咪聽了忍不住激動的說：

「等等！！為什麼妖族的爆走現象要叫一個小鬼去處理？」

Owla看了烏咪一眼後說道：

「妳待在他身邊的時間早就注意到了吧？他是『守護者』..，他身後的那把白色巨劍就是鐵證啊！」

兩人頓時沉默了..，但在一旁的樂想問的問題，簡直多到快溢出喉嚨了！

「妖族？守護者？我的巨劍？？我怎都聽不懂..」

烏咪似乎不想回答似的把頭別了過去，在一旁的Owla看了嘆口氣說道：

「妖族指的是在覺醒過程中迷失自我的狼，他們會繁殖，數量可不少！
　而且性格凶暴，會從雷米大陸上跨海到別的國家到處肆虐，
　是個棘手的大問題！」

「那牠們跟我又有什麼關係？為什麼非要我去不可？還有守護者是什麼？？」

這時背對著樂的烏咪開口了：

「所謂的守護者就是拉思特的後裔！拉思特有著和別的狼不同的出眾能力，他是1700年前第一個帶領我們狼族去阻止妖族的英雄！以前他的後代子孫都有繼承到他那驚人的力量，而且他們的武器都有別的狼沒有的白色！拉思特的家族都有以身俱來要帶領著我們清除妖族的命運..」

Owla接著烏咪的話說道：

「但一代接著一代，擁有白武器的守護者越來越少，可是只要有擁有白武器的守護者出現就有和以前歷代不同，更加強大的力量！使的只要有守護者出現的時代妖族就會大量減少！」

「不過180年前，妖族也出現了像拉思特那樣實力出眾的狼『月烈』！和上一代的守護者『敥』互相帶領的軍隊發生了彼此損傷慘重的戰爭，最後敥死了，不過月烈卻下落不明..」烏咪說完後就轉身走了

「烏咪的祖父也有參加那場戰爭，他可是有名的大將，對烏咪來說他可是心目中的英雄！可是在戰爭中為了保護敥而犧牲了...」說完後Owla看著烏咪離去的背影嘆了口氣

「......妖族？難道是......」樂聽完後陷入了沉思中，似乎回想到了什麼..


－－－－分隔線－－－－

呼～終於打完了！

好累好累阿...(汗

真感謝有友人借小樂電腦阿 ~ (大心

今天終於考完期末考啦~超高興XD"

各位看完有空就留個言吧～　（炸

謝謝嚕"　（鞠躬

----------


## 影曲

話說謎團越來越多了啊=W=

烏咪她好像知道很多事情呢~他也是個謎樣人物

樂的身世真讓人好奇=W=

------------
期待解答~

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

樂好像過去經過某些特殊事情的樣子

Owla的武器是雙巨斧真令人意外呢一ˇ一

----------


## 小樂

樂的過去請參考以下這篇～
『心之旋律』http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=28429
之前發的～
後來不知不覺沉到很後面了....(汗

Owla的獸設好像只有一把斧頭..
感覺魄力不夠ˇ ~
所以我加了一把上去 ~ (炸

順便提一下..『心之旋律』中 樂只到12歲
『樂月劍』中 一開頭樂就已經15歲

其實這個下一章就會提到..
講了也白講 ˇ (炸
其實有很多答案都會在後面的章節裡浮出
所以請繼續支持下去 ~ >口<" (炸

----------


## tsume

有朋友借電腦給小樂,真是太好了^^~
不然不知要等多久才能看這章XD~

小O出現了XD~
小O可是咱們忍界出名的壯壯喔~(啥?)

原來退潮小島是其中一站阿~
用光趨逐其他動物和非狼族是為了保護忍界吧?
但咱們忍界可是有狐狸,貓,犬,和老虎耶@@......
那他們怎麼辦??

----------


## a70701111

丟出的謎團，同時也比解孩要多。
若要多加瞭解，可能就是有意力的繼續看下去。
文章中的遺跡，似乎神奇很多。
把不是同種族的全部趕出去，這個設定有點可怕。
但是前面的『不屬於島上的』，也是充滿謎團。
這個界定到底在哪呢？
看來只有作者能解開這個結了……

----------


## Triumph

上了一課很好的歷史呢~

得到的情報也很多,

遲回的後果是,沒多了東西可以再說了=3=





> 原來退潮小島是其中一站阿~ 
> 用光趨逐其他動物和非狼族是為了保護忍界吧? 
> 但咱們忍界可是有狐狸,貓,犬,和老虎耶@@...... 
> 那他們怎麼辦??





> 剛剛的光芒可以將不屬於島上或狼族的生物趨趕出去


意思是屬於島上,再簡單點說是忍獸界的一員就行了。

----------


## 小樂

看了爪爪跟小迪版主的回覆時噴飯了..(汗

TO爪爪

其實...其實..其實..

俺一時忘啦Q口Q~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

我會想辦法在以後的章節坳過去的.....(逃

TO小迪版主

那一段小樂的描述真的很隨便..

我想以後可能不會再提及那邊...所以在這講一下好了  (汗

定義大概就是~『人類』、『妖族』

畢竟島上還是有些動物的..所以大概就這樣啦~


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    謎：真的好隨便..

----------

